# Rate my aquascape



## fishkeeper (14 Feb 2009)

This is my first aquascape in this tan so please can people give me some advice on if its good, how to improve etc






Im also stuck for plant ideas. Im going to egt my plants of AE (are the tropica good quality there?), im looking for some crypts, riccia and something else. Can anyone reccomend any plants to go with this aquascape please?

Thanks

Will


----------



## samc (14 Feb 2009)

i think a carpet of hc would look nice and maybe put some moss on the wood too


----------



## Thomas McMillan (14 Feb 2009)

You've got some good hardscape there. I'm not sure it's placed in the best position, but I can't put my finger on it. I'm sure soomeone else will be along do give advice soon enough. I would say the rocks are a little too big though.

Is this your first aquascape or attempt at growing plants? You might want to go for easier plants such as Ferns and Anubias. Will the tank have C02 injection? What lighting? It might be a good idea to post this information so people know what plants to recommend depending on their needs. I do think a nice stem would look good at the back though, such as Rotala sp. 'Green'.


----------



## fishkeeper (14 Feb 2009)

Hi

This tank isnt my first, but it will be my first with a planned aquascape and selection of plants if you know what i mean.

The co2 is a nutrafin fermentation set with easy carbo being added accordingly to back it up. Ive also got an 18 watt pl lamp for the lighting.

Im sorry, but what is hc? 

Thanks

Will


----------



## samc (14 Feb 2009)

sorry its hemainthus callitrichoides it makes a real nice carpet


----------



## Nick16 (14 Feb 2009)

Rate my aquascape......   it sounds like a tv show, probably hosted by graham Norton!!!!   

right that out of my system, the rocks need seperating a little more, perhaps more around the base of the wood.


----------



## fishkeeper (14 Feb 2009)

well ive slightly changed the aquascape, and added some greenery from excess plants in my 125l jungle.

enjoy, please comment. I suppose a joournal is needed soon   





thanks

Will


----------



## Thomas McMillan (15 Feb 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> Rate my aquascape......   it sounds like a tv show, probably hosted by graham Norton!!!!
> 
> right that out of my system, the rocks need seperating a little more, perhaps more around the base of the wood.



Ha, it does aswell  please not Graham Norton, though. I can't stand him.


----------



## mick555 (8 Mar 2009)

speak to the brilliant guys at the green machine. a nice carpet of heamanthus(cuba) for foreground and attach some jave fern to your wood.


----------



## stonefish (25 Oct 2009)

TGM are really very good, I am a total beginner and they have helped me to no end, plus they have lots of scapes to look at fro inspiration.  Also, on their website you can search through their newsletters - they did one on layouts (golden ratios etc) that was pretty good and nice and simple, and you can access it on line for free, and sign up for future letters too.

Good luck with the scape, I know how hard it is starting out, as I am in the same boat!

xxx


----------

